# kingie lures, snapper lures?



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

after talking about kingie bait i thought i would ask this.... what are some good lures for snapper and kingies (dont have to be same lure, two diff lures is fine)...... they will be trolled, but also what are good jigging ones, i already have the 4" nuclear chicken for some small snapper.....
cheers, Tom.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey mate,

I'm hooked on hardbody lures at the moment... and as a result the bank balance is getting hammered. That's not to say I've gone overboard... I'm just not used to spending $20 on one lure! I expect 20 tails of SPs for that price. Anyway, I digress.

I've been looking to stock my tacklebox with with a fairly stubborn thought process:

1st) By proven, quality, big name lures (ie. rapala, ecogear etc.)
2nd) Have options for every depth.
3rd) Colour choice is the last consideration. But go for variety.

Others will tear me down... but I'm just starting out with trolling as a form of fishing - so listen to others before me.

Therefore, in my humble opinion.

1 - 2m (Bream, Flathead) = SX40s, Rapalas, Bassday, Strike Pro
2 - 2.5m (Bream, Flathead) = Predatek MinMin Deep, Lively Lures
3m - 4m (Flathead, Snapper) = ?????

Smallish deep divers at around the 3 to 4 metre mark seem to present a big gap in the market for mine.

I haven't purchased them yet, but by the looks of it, the Strike Pro Galaxi Minnow 2 range could be the answer:

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3061

I want something I can use in the bay for pinkies and flathead. I don't think 2.5m is deep enough in the areas I fish, and other hard bodies of quality just seem oversized for the range of fish I'm looking to target.


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

i have been looking at the rapala magnum 9cm (deep diver) does anyone know if this is any good?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

looks like a very nice lure. good size. rapala quality.

do you know what depth it dives at? I see the 12cm is listed at 4.5m.


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

i think it dives 2-3m... not sure. going to buy one or two today and a few others .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Tom as Red said don't be afraid to go big one of my biggest snapper was caught on a Rapala http://www.rapalaworld.com/lure.php?s=a ... mT3FESklB# in the SM colour 
I also get a lot of pinkys 30-40cm big on this lure so for that size you can still get smaller fish. 
I also have a 14cm long Juro lure that I use to troll for Kings and snapper but cant remember the name of it I can show next time I see you. It also gets the Pinkys.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay... I'm on the rapala bandwagon as well then.

Is that in the 9cm model kelly?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Gar the 11cm one

Also look at these http://www.rapalaworld.com/lure.php?s=a ... cWZ6bkw%3D
The RDT colour has worked well too


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Snapper dont appear to be that fussy, Biggest issue is getting then down to where the fish are. I think thats half the reason breambo has had success with the chatters. Dunno bout kings


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have found CD7's troll well, but a bit of extra action imparted with the rod tip can really help.
I kinda like darker colours. 
Common bycatch are pike and Sgt Bakers..

As for plastics, have had good kingy success with 7.5inch Sluggo's on a1/4 or 3/8th Nitro head. Favourite colours are squid and seafoam shad.
Very keen to get a few reds this season, so will be trying all sorts for them, probably around the 5-6inch size.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

soft plastic wise. What would be a good for reds and kings in sydney harbour. I was thinking a 4'' gulp minnow but dont know what colour


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQbuF5sAACvfgAAQUOOEEiAo2Io/7/6gMADljEQ1PIk/VPSNpNNHo1PUaGE9QinpNNlNBoAA0AADUxE9U2RiDSGgAGQbetito9qmLyXKW06ZuKmnEMSfCsa0aK/27wKwiN0dbHHvNlupJN9s4maSQsIaClWIyzYILU7IzqDd+wqKK72WCCEuLHycUAN5nQi4BaqkjeCJkDAhxaXUii2falcswRBGyCGU6mGMNUsJjv1FF2QIpGj/MlnO+ezEtpxWpFbpj4r+k54sGBhjbbkrgtDC0Q5vb0wGNsRmhUg4HDImjrrIXXWAlaZSnO9wbsSJR0exSDjg5L2rraMW5pXNLgtYHCjYUEBDBajBSXNikP4u5IpwoSAN3C82


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

i bought some 130mm squidgie fish, in mack colour (i think :s), and a rapala cd14 in a brownish colour. crikey :shock: good way to spend $24 on one lure and $10 on the pack of squidgies... i hope ...... but i also bought some nuclear chicken 4" flick baits, $10 gone...... so gee whats that $45 gone on fishing lures :shock:.not used to spending that much.... $24 usally buys me around 3 packs of lures .


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

having great sucess with snapper at the moment with squidgie pro range fish in white lightening (both sizes) generally being taken on the first drop. my limited experience fishing for kingies with sp's (use other technique generally) my success has been with stick bait styles, but generally i find it is the presentation/action with kingies which gets the bite the wrong action sees them following but not hitting.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Beardys,

I think trolling a big hardbody around snapper spots is a great idea.

I have caught a few on the Rapala X Raps.

I met a guy once who told me he had caught heaps of snapper and I asked him about depths for lure. He said that several good authorities consider snapper a pelagic fish. This is often confirmed when studying the sounder when paddling through snapper country, ie they are at all depths. Several snapper are caught on Soft plastics on the initial drop - not long after the lure hits the water. Other guys "floatline" for snapper which is a method of letting a lightly weighted pilchard drift down through the school. However, taking all of the above on board, I think the stonking big snapper are nearer the bottom.

I'd get a rapala X rap, a deep diver (rapala make one which goes to 20 feet sorry I don't know the exact model name) and a CD 11 all in the black top grey/white underbelly and red head colour. Watch it when trolling the CD though, as soon as you're stopped for a while it will be on the bottom and I've lost a few snagged up this way which is VERY expensive. Great lure though.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i have caught a few snapper spinning from the rocks, the lure would have been 7-10 m from the bottom with only 2-5 m of water above it.


----------

